# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Tablas de Daimiel

## granasoria

Hola, os envio un video sobre el parque natural de Las Tablas de Daimiel, en el que aparece muchisima agua gracias a las lluvias caidas este año en la zona.

Enlace video:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N002P4GWKU

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola, os envio un video sobre el parque natural de Las Tablas de Daimiel, en el que aparece muchisima agua gracias a las lluvias caidas este año en la zona.
> 
> Enlace video:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N002P4GWKU


¡Que gusto verlas así!
Gracias, granasoria.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonito video. Otro lugar más a tope de agua, aunque no sea un embalse. Es otro de los monumentos naturales más bonitos y espectaculares de España. :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos del Parque Nacional Tablas de Daimiel.

Espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Maqueta del Parque.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mirador en Isla del Pan.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Barca, en el video que puso Ganasoria, en este mismo hilo se ve que había bastante más agua que ahora.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitas fotos FEDE, como está todo de agua. Cómo se nota, que ahí afectó también los temporales de lluvia que llegaron aquí  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## FEDE

> Bonitas fotos FEDE, como está todo de agua. Cómo se nota, que ahí afectó también los temporales de lluvia que llegaron aquí.


Gracias amigo, aquí os dejo otras 10 espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.

Centro de información del Parque.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Las 5 siguientes están tomadas, desde el observatorio en Isla del Pan.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sendero en el Parque.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas, Fede. 
Ahí si que se te va el dia y no te enteras.
Cuando pueda, pondre las mias.
Un abrazo

----------


## FEDE

> Muy buenas, Fede. 
> Ahí si que se te va el dia y no te enteras.
> Cuando pueda, pondre las mias.
> Un abrazo


Gracias Ben-amar, como dices se nos fue la mañana y no nos enteramos, y solo hicimos el itinerario de la Isla del Pan.

Para el que no lo haya visitado nunca, hay dos itinerarios más, el de la Laguna Permanente, con un sendero circular de 1.600 metros y el de La Torre de Prado Ancho, sendero lineal de 3.000 metros.

El que hicimos Angel y yo, es el de La Isla del Pan, sendero circular de 2.500 metros, este itinerario es el más representativo del Parque, según me explicaron.

Aquí os dejo otras 10 imágenes, espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo que veo habeis quemado las camaras, ¡¡vaya fotos!! :Wink:   :Wink:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias FEDE, excelente reportaje.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Como habiamos quedado, Fede y yo, nos encontramos en  las Tablas para hacer una visita antes de llegar a Ruidera. 
Una visita que merece la pena y recomiendo a todo el mundo; eso sí, se necesita un poquito de tiempo (aqui vuela) y no tener prisa.

En el observatorio de la laguna de aclimatacion

----------


## ben-amar

Continuamos la visita, anstes de adentrarnos en las Tablas, las vegetacion no nos deja ver el agua.



Pasarela que nos permite transitar de isla a isla y así poder contemplar el esplendor de la naturaleza, la riqueza faunistica de este maravilloso entorno.


Vegetacion acuatica que sirve de alimento a pececillos, tortugas y animales varios

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora se hace tarde, esta noche volvere para poner cuantas que complementen las fotos ya puestas por Fede. Espero que os guste.

----------


## ben-amar

Fede y Sra. en su recorrido sobre la pasarela que recorre la laguna

Una barca, ya puesta por Fede y otro forero, varada por falta de agua


La vida, y alimento de otras especies, subacuaticas


Un raro reflejo en el agua

----------


## ben-amar

Casa en las tablas, actualmente deshabitada

Es dificil imaginar como seria la vida por estos lares.

antes no tenian esta pasarela

Aunque sus vistas no podian ser mejores

----------


## ben-amar

Cartel en el mirador


A estas plantas se les nota que no les falta el agua, ¡tan verdes!

El taray




Volvemos nuestra vista hacia el agua

----------


## ben-amar

Esta foto no tiene una calidad en condiciones pero es que los pille de chiripa



Tras unas horas inolvidables, esta zancuda nos despedia desde el camino


Maquinaria agricola de la epoca, de la epoca de maria castaña.

Una prensa

----------


## ben-amar

En fin, eso fue todo lo que dio de si nuestra visita a este maravilloso parque.
Es una lastima que su acuifero (el 23) se vea continuamente expoliado por los propios habitantes de la zona.
Es incomprensible y contradictorio que se muestren orgullosos de las Tablas (con toda la razon) y que a la vez le roben las aguas que las sustentan.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues vaya fotillos, impresionantes  :EEK!:   :EEK!: .

Un Saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## jasg555

> En fin, eso fue todo lo que dio de si nuestra visita a este maravilloso parque.
> Es una lastima que su acuifero (el 23) se vea continuamente expoliado por los propios habitantes de la zona.
> *Es incomprensible y contradictorio que se muestren orgullosos de las Tablas (con toda la razon) y que a la vez le roben las aguas que las sustentan.*
> Un saludo a todos.


 Triste realidad, piensan: "con lo que yo saco no se salvan las Tablas". Y es así, pero muchos pocos suman un mucho.

----------


## culipardo

Buen reportaje Ben Amar, ojalá y las Tablas se mantengan vivas, te puedo asegurar que hace solo un año el panorama era desolador.

----------


## Luján

Os dejo un enlace a un artículo de la revista _Tecnologí@ y desarrollo_ de la Universidad Alfonso X el Sabio, donde hablan de la estructura geológica de la unidad hidrogeológica 04.04 (Acuífero 23) y de las Tablas de Daimiel.

LAS TABLAS DE DAIMIEL Y LOS OJOS DEL GUADIANA: GEOLOGÍA Y EVOLUCIÓN PIEZOMÉTRICA
Manuel García Rodríguez y Juan Almagro Costa

Puesto que tiene una cláusula muy clara sobre la prohibición de reproducción, almacenamiento y trasmisión, os ruego que una vez visto no lo guardéis en vuestros equipos ni en lugares de almacenamiento en línea, como servidores de correo electrónico, etc.

Si los interesados leen este mensaje, informar que, según la LPI y múltiples sentencias judiciales, trasmitir un enlace a un documento no está considerado como trasmisión de dicho documento, por lo que este mensaje no contraviene los derechos de copyright de los autores/editores.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias, Lujan.
Me dispongo a leerlo (me interesa mucho) y tomo la debida nota sobre el copyrigh

----------


## culipardo

Si se siguieran estas medidas podría paliarse la sobrexplotación del acuífero, se recuperarían definitivamente las tablas y los ojos volverían a brotar:WWF participa en un encuentro sobre uso ilegal del agua, proponiendo una serie de medidas de las que ojalá tomaran nota nuestros gobernantes europeos.

http://www.wwf.es/?16282/WWF-urge-a-...la-agricultura

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de laverdad.es
http://www.laverdad.es/agencias/2010...011091754.html

Un saludo a todos.

Las Tablas de Daimiel tienen 1.000 has. inundadas y "buen estado de salud"

Noticias EFE

Daimiel (Ciudad Real), 9 nov (EFE).- El Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel mantiene inundadas unas 1.000 hectáreas de agua de las 1.850 susceptibles de ser encharcadas, según ha explicado hoy a Efe el presidente del Patronato del Parque Nacional, Luis Arroyo.
Arroyo, que ha presidido la celebración del Patronato de este espacio, en el que se han dado cita responsables de las distintas administraciones públicas, miembros de la comunidad científica y representantes de colectivos sociales, ha resaltado el "buen estado de salud" del que gozan Las Tablas de Daimiel en este momento.
El también ex rector de la Universidad regional ha comentado que el buen estado del Parque Nacional ha quedado expuesto en los distintos informes científicos que se han presentado durante la celebración del Patronato.
Las Tablas de Daimiel viven un momento "extraordinariamente" importante, ha señalado Arroyo, que debe consolidarse en el tiempo si se van cumpliendo los objetivos del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana (PEAG) que, ha recordado, "es el que debe garantizar en el futuro la supervivencia de este espacio natural".
Arroyo se ha referido también al trabajo que está realizando tanto el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Rural y Marino como la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha para sacar adelante un Plan Rector de Uso y Gestión del Parque Nacional.
En este punto, ha salido al paso de las críticas de los colectivos ecologistas, que han denunciado que 37 años después este espacio natural no cuenta con un plan de gestión, y ha asegurado que si esto no es así "no se debe a una dejación de responsabilidades, sino a una cuestión de complejidad".
En todo caso, ha señalado, de los doce Parques Nacionales que hay en España casi la mitad de ellos no cuentan con un plan de gestión, algo que, ha dicho, "se suple con el trabajo del propio Patronato".
No obstante, ha reconocido que es "importante" que se cuente con esta herramienta, por lo que se debe trabajar en él, analizando los criterios y la aplicación concreta que pueda tener.
Durante la celebración del Patronato, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, ha puesto en valor los trabajos que lleva a cabo su departamento con el objetivo de garantizar la mejor calidad de las aguas en la cuenca Alta del Guadiana y que tendrán una repercusión notable también en el Parque Nacional.
En este sentido, ha revelado que antes de concluir el año y en los primeros seis meses del 2011 habrá concluido la construcción de un amplio conjunto de infraestructuras de depuración, ubicadas todas sobre el Acuífero 23.
Entre estas depuradoras están las de Villarrubia de los Ojos y Fuente el Fresno, en la zona más próxima al parque, o las de Tomelloso, Argamasilla de Alba, Ciudad Real y Ruidera.
A estas infraestructuras se unirá la licitación de otras plantas de tratamiento de aguas residuales que afectan a los cinco municipios de la cuenca del río Amarguillo.
Por último, el Patronato del Parque Nacional ha sido informado que durante el último año se han adquirido más de 1.600 hectáreas de terreno y que en 200 de ellas se llevarán a cabo trabajos de reforestación. EFE

----------

